# B2 reverb presets for the new version



## Den (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi to all.

I wanted to share some of my latest presets for B2 reverb that are not in folder under my name added in the latest version.

These are using special filters under Dump parameter with names AP M.

There is noting in the B2 manual about AP M 1, 2 ,4.
Here is example to use it on the damping parameter.
It creates longer sustain for the tail to compensate the EQ caused shorter sustain Dump Filter sub menu choose AP M filters.

The results are really nice. Perfectly shaped Halls with lush tails.

Here in attachment are 5 new Halls each very special.
I hope someone will find them useful.

You will need to log in to download them.
o-[][]-o

Edit: Updated


----------



## windshore (Apr 11, 2015)

thanks Den!


----------



## Den (Apr 26, 2015)

One tip for a nice sound:
(for the latest final B2 version)
Just make Attitude on 36 under FAT mode.

On the info page settings on the picture attached here:


Limiter Mode: Sat II

Limiter Ceiling +12


You can use this settings on all presets if you want.


----------



## Walid F. (Apr 26, 2015)

I can't hear -any- difference what so ever when I push up the Fat to 42 and do anything with the Limiter Ceiling and Mode - I tried pushing extreme values on them, but I don't hear any difference at all! How is it affecting the sound? I can't tell. Especially Limiter Ceiling and Mode!

Thanks for the presets thoug, Den! As usual, they are nice.

W.


----------



## Den (Apr 26, 2015)

Walid F. @ Sun Apr 26 said:


> I can't hear -any- difference what so ever when I push up the Fat to 42 and do anything with the Limiter Ceiling and Mode - I tried pushing extreme values on them, but I don't hear any difference at all! How is it affecting the sound? I can't tell. Especially Limiter Ceiling and Mode!
> 
> Thanks for the presets thoug, Den! As usual, they are nice.
> 
> W.




Hi Walid F.
Thanks, and You are welcome.

Well I can't hear a lot of things on Yamaha HS80 and Avantone, but on the full range monitors like my Genelec S30D I can.

The difference is in the depth, and output limiter setting gives saturation but very subtle.
On the end I like this sound very much. 

Very nice colour.


----------



## Den (Apr 27, 2015)

*Single Engine Presets-Updated*

Updated internal Single Engine presets.
I decide to update my internal Single Engine Presets with the latest experiments...

Download: https://www.gearslutz.com/board/attachm ... engine.zip


----------



## Jack Weaver (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks, downloaded and installed. 

.


----------



## DynamicK (Apr 28, 2015)

Thanks Den...is the new version released or still a beta?


----------



## Den (Apr 28, 2015)

DynamicK @ Tue Apr 28 said:


> Thanks Den...is the new version released or still a beta?



Hi
If you mean Internal presets, yes this is final.
If you mean B2 beta yes this is for a beta B2 version.
I have advice to keep this beta somewhere, don't erase it after next final update.

Edit: If you have installed the final B2 release, you don't need to update single engine presets.
Beta sounded a bit smoother. But now all returned to normal.


----------



## Den (May 20, 2015)

*Preset of the month*

Here is the latest from the production.

Golden Age Hall D

Simulation.
On the Info page just adjust:
Limiter Mode: Sat II
Limiter Ceiling +12 

For sharing with all users of 2CAudio B2 reverb.
You need to login to download the preset.

o-[][]-o

https://soundcloud.com/dens-place/golden-age-hall-d


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 20, 2015)

Den - thanks so much for all your work on B2. Currently for Berlin Orchestral Strings I use the 'Berlin Hall' patch found in B2 (have for a couple years.) I haven't gone thru all the 'halls' but any recommendation of anything that helps sample strings along?

Here's the catch - I want something that gives the sample strings some ambiance but not blur the details found in the samples (muddy verby sound). Berlin seems to be the closest I have heard to the Bricasti sound (for strings). All the emulations out there for Bricasti fall terrible short IMHO. I guess I am saying -- for B2 - what comes closest to the Bricasti's 'Boston Hall' sound?

Thanks for any consideration on this from you (or others).


(note: I do some post eq cuts of B2 (using FabFilter 2) - of the highs and low mids)


----------



## Den (May 20, 2015)

Rob Elliott @ Wed May 20 said:


> Den - thanks so much for all your work on B2. Currently for Berlin Orchestral Strings I use the 'Berlin Hall' patch found in B2 (have for a couple years.) I haven't gone thru all the 'halls' but any recommendation of anything that helps sample strings along?
> 
> Here's the catch - I want something that gives the sample strings some ambiance but not blur the details found in the samples (muddy verby sound). Berlin seems to be the closest I have heard to the Bricasti sound (for strings). All the emulations out there for Bricasti fall terrible short IMHO. I guess I am saying -- for B2 - what comes closest to the Bricasti's 'Boston Hall' sound?
> 
> ...





Hi
There is quite better simulations on Solo Den Expansion or Duo Den Expansion.

Here is the list: http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/prod ... ansion.pdf

Duo Expansion is more closer to the real thing, and solo for less CPU load.

Cheers


----------



## Walid F. (May 20, 2015)

I love your Cinematic Long Hall, Den! Use it all the time on my trailer music cues lately.  I do sometimes lower the tail though, as it's veeeery long.

W.


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 20, 2015)

Den @ Wed May 20 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Wed May 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Den - thanks so much for all your work on B2. Currently for Berlin Orchestral Strings I use the 'Berlin Hall' patch found in B2 (have for a couple years.) I haven't gone thru all the 'halls' but any recommendation of anything that helps sample strings along?
> ...


----------



## Den (May 20, 2015)

Walid F. @ Wed May 20 said:


> I love your Cinematic Long Hall, Den! Use it all the time on my trailer music cues lately.  I do sometimes lower the tail though, as it's veeeery long.
> 
> W.




HI
Thanks.
I am glad that you found it useful.

Cheers

https://soundcloud.com/dens-place/b2-ci ... -long-hall


----------



## Den (May 20, 2015)

Rob Elliott @ Wed May 20 said:


> Thanks Den for the reply - is there a 'sample' of these Duos i can try. I'll know in a very short time if it is what I am looking for. Or do you have any high fidelity A/B demos with sample strings?



Yes there is a demo pack from all expansions here:

http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/prod ... s_Demo.zip


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 20, 2015)

Den @ Wed May 20 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Wed May 20 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Den for the reply - is there a 'sample' of these Duos i can try. I'll know in a very short time if it is what I am looking for. Or do you have any high fidelity A/B demos with sample strings?
> ...




Ok thanks - I'll check that out later tonight.


----------



## Rob Elliott (May 21, 2015)

Den - it turns out i had all these in the update. Which of the 20 demo patches do you feel is the closest to the Bricasti Boston Hall? I am really looking for a clean, somewhat darker SMALL hall. I am not really into long tails that muddle both the low and high end. Thanks for your recommendation. (your Premium S Hall) seems that closest to my ears.)


----------



## Den (May 21, 2015)

Rob Elliott @ Thu May 21 said:


> Den - it turns out i had all these in the update. Which of the 20 demo patches do you feel is the closest to the Bricasti Boston Hall? I am really looking for a clean, somewhat darker SMALL hall. I am not really into long tails that muddle both the low and high end. Thanks for your recommendation. (your Premium S Hall) seems that closest to my ears.)



Yes. I remember- it is in the factory menu now.
Check the first post download again, I updated it. 

Boston Hall is unique, and he is in the expansions. Sorry I cannot touch it.
Because it is commercial package.


However look at the new folder (480 Lrg Hall) could work since I used 480 on strings last 25 years. For that was the best. Vocals likes Lex 300 more because it is smoother.
You can try with editing maybe to short the decay on few halls, it could be interesting.
I never use ready preset because it depends on your samples, are they phat or thin.
Usually I bring low mid's with reverb to phatten the instrument, or opposite if you have too phat strings.


----------



## Den (Jun 21, 2015)

The presets of the month for B2:

Two Simulations.
Free for all users.

o-[][]-o


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jun 23, 2015)

Thank You Den. Going to try them out.


----------

